# What are the superstar MAC products of '08 that need to be made permanent?



## MAC_Whore (Oct 23, 2008)

If you could tell MAC what specific products (not collections) you loved in '08, that you feel deserve permanent status, what would they be?

Think of this differently than the "Best/Worst" of 08 (that thread's coming later at the end of the year).  Think of this in terms of a product that the permanent line is missing, that you liked. 

I'll throw in my .02:

*LG*:

- Love Rules LG (Great shimmer to it)
- Pink Grapefruit LG (Come on, just make her perm.  She has been released as an LE too many times to count.  Always a brides maid, never a bride)
- Flash of Flesh LG - (Pretty and unique to the perm colour range.  It works on soo many skin tones)
- Cult of Cherry LG (Electric)


- Dazzleglass (You got us covered there though.  See you in the spring.  We need Comet Blue, at least as an LE)

*LS:*

- Fun n' Sexy LS (It's just fun n' sexy and the duo-chrome is quite unique)
- Not so Innocent LS (Good for under a nude gloss, like C-Thru.  This keeps a nude lip from looking corpse-y)
- Port Red LS (We need a frosty red in the line)
- Sci-Fi-Delity or Kiss Manish LS (Pretty and unique to the perm colour range)
- So Scarlet (Who didn't love this amazingly sexy red?)

-Mattenes (They have such great pigmentation and they feel like butta.  P.S.  We all loved Kirsch and Rapturous)

*Blush: *

- BP blushes (this formula makes the regular blushes look outdated - formula-wise)
- X Rocks blush (Pretty and unique to the perm colour range)
- Merrily and Nuance Mineralize Blush (Merrily rocks, esp on darker skin tones and Nuance is a very unique colour)

*NL*: 

- $$$$ Yes NL (Nice neutral, metal colour)
- Naughty Nautical NL (The hottest blue I have or have seen.   Hands down).

*Multi Purpose: *

- Bell Bottom Blue Pigment (Pretty and unique to the perm colour range)
- Gilded Green Pigment - (Pretty and unique to the perm colour range)
- Gold Mode Pigment - (Perfect for a soft, shimmery eye)
- Blonde's Gold - (Perfect for a soft, shimmery eye)
- Antique Green (Pretty and unique to the perm colour range)
- Vintage Gold (Pretty and unique to the perm colour range)
- Museum Bronze (Pretty and unique to the perm colour range)

*Eyes:*

- Mood Ring ES (Pretty and unique to the perm colour range)
- Solar White ES (Pretty and unique to the perm colour range.  It works on soo many skin tones)
-Gulf Stream ES (Pretty and unique to the perm colour range and so hot it actually smokes)
- Sunset B. ES (Nice and bright pink)
- Talent Pool ES (Pretty and unique to the perm colour range)
- Shallow ES (Pretty and unique to the perm colour range)

- Pearlglide liners (So pretty and shimmery without being glitter bombs)


I know the year isn't over yet, but what's caught your eye so far?


----------



## jdechant (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok, well I have only been a true MAC addict for 5 months or so..but I would have to say that a few items that are at the top of my list for perm. status would be:
*LG*
-Definitely Dazzleglass l/g (But I guess some of these are being made perm. in early 09?)
-Chromeglass (There not from this year but I wish they would bring them back!!)
-Definitely Pink Manish (Cause I loooove it)

*Eyes*
-Feline kohl eyeliner!!! (THE BEST)
-Solar white e/s (I heard alot of nice stuff about this but didn't get a chance to buy it)
-Smoke and Diamonds e/s (Great all around grey color, blends so nicely)
-Shadesticks (Since they are getting rid of alot of them!!)


----------



## Susanne (Oct 23, 2008)

*LG*:

- Cult of Cherry
- Rich & Ripe
- Cult Fave
- Style Minx

- Dazzleglass (Ms Fizz, Love Alert)

*LS:*

- Fun n' Sexy LS 
- Kiss Manish LS 
- So Scarlet LS


*Blush: *

- BP blushes
- Blooming
- Stark Naked 
- X-Rocks

- Mineralized blush Pleasantry

*Multi Purpose:

* - Bell Bottom Blue Pigment 
- Mutiny
- Lovely Lily
- Gilded Green Pigment 
- Antique Green 
- Vintage Gold 

*Eyes:*

- Mood Ring ES 
- Solar White ES 
- Gulf Stream ES 
- Cool Heat ES
- Talent Pool ES 
- Sharp ES

*Face:*

- Beauty Powders Pressed


----------



## panther27 (Oct 23, 2008)

Dress camp palette and lipglass,dazzleglass-comet blue,ms fizz rags to riches steppin out and pleasure principle,and pearlglides


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 23, 2008)

Blooming Blush
CoC lipglass
Smoke & Diamonds eyeshadow
Feline Kohl Power
All Dazzleglasses (I hope the perm collection is huge)


----------



## chocokitty (Oct 23, 2008)

*LG*:
- Cult of Cherry (CoC)
- Jampacked (CoC)
- Sock Hop (Heatherette)
- Totally It (Fafi)
- Dazzleglass (Comet Blue, Baby Sparks, Love Alert --> all of them...lol)

*LS:*
- So Scarlet (CoC)


*Blush: *
- Danity and Nuance Mineralize Blush 

*Foundation:
*- Hyper Real SPF 15 in Bronze Fx (not sure if this was released this year but I got it at the Pro Store this year and was told it was 1 of the last 4 bottles)


*Multi Purpose: *
- Mutiny Pigment 
- Lovely Lily Pigment


*Eyes:*
- Kohl Power Eye Pencils in Raven, Mystery & Orpheus
- Pearlglide Eyeliner in Fly-by-Blu, Bankroll & Molasses
- Dreammaker e/s (Starflash)
- Smoke & Diamonds e/s (Starflash)
- Hepcat e/s (Starflash)


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 23, 2008)

Not So Innocent Lipstick (I friggin *LOVE* this lipstick)
Gentle, Merrily and Warm Soul Mineralize Blushes
Molasses Pearlglide Eye Liner (OMG move over Teddy Eye Khol)
ALL of the Starflash Eyeshadows (Best formula EVER!!!!)


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 23, 2008)

Lips:
Rapturous mattene
Cult of Cherry l/g
Cherry Blossom l/g

Eyes:
Cool Heat eyeshadows, all of them!
Fresh Green Mix mineralize e/s

Cheecks:
Petticoat and So Ceylon MSF
Nuance mine


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Lips:*
Cult of Cherry l/g
Cherry Blossom l/g 
Pink Manish l/g
Ungaro Pastel Emotion l/g
DazzleGlass - Sugarrimmed & Baby Sparks
Vanity's Child

*Multi-Purpose:*
Fresh Morning Colour Base

*Cheeks:*
X-Rocks 
Petticoat MSF
Warmed MSF 

*Eyes:*
Sharkskin Shadestick
Feline Kohl Liner 
Inter-View MES 

I'm sure there's more...But my brain is on delay right now!


----------



## TDoll (Oct 23, 2008)

*LIPS:
*DAZZLEGLASSES!! All of them
Pink Manish lg
Tendertones
Jampacked lg

*EYES:
*Climate Blue e/s (YAY!! Coming out again with Dame Edna)
Sharp e/s (I never reach for Bitter anymore)
Next to Nothing (my favorite highlight color)

*MULTI-PURPOSE:
*Bell Bottom Blue Pigment (such a perfect blue)
Crushed Bougainvillea CCB

*CHEEKS:*
Petticoat MSF (gives such a unique glow to your cheeks)
X-Rocks blush (works for a variety of skin tones)


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Oct 23, 2008)

I just really wish for two things;

Make Tendertones perm and Kohl Power Eye Pencils (not just Feline although the winner in the bunch but the other colours are pretty awesome too)


----------



## makeupmadb (Oct 23, 2008)

Smoke and Diamonds e/s (I haven't got this but would love to buy it in perm pan form)
Shy Beauty BPB (Love this! Perfect for my fair skin)
Feline Kohl Eyeliner


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 23, 2008)

All of the tendertones
Flower mist dew beauty powder
All of the kohl powers


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 23, 2008)

I am still new to MAC so my list contains items that were available when I started:


*Lips*

l/g
- Cult of Cherry!
- Cherry Blossom
- Pastel Emotion (you can't have enough soft pink l/g!)
- Jampacked

l/s
- So Scarlet
- Kiss Manish
- The mattenes.. I'd love to try them!

- Tendertones.. I'd love to try them, too.

d/g
- every ever created dazzleglass should be perm


*Cheeks*

blush
- Blooming (insert thousand exclamation points here)
- Stark naked (haven't seen it in person yet, but I am sure it has to be on this list)
- Pleasantry

MSF
- Petticoat


*Eyes*

e/s
- Poste Haste (please stay!)
- Sharp

Eyeliners
- Feline Kohl
- all the pearlglide liners.. especially Rave

- every ever created paintpot


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 23, 2008)

Pearlglide eyeliners, especially in Rave. It's beautiful! Maybe they should make them just a tad harder, because they were running down my face the other night :-(


----------



## Dianora (Oct 23, 2008)

Perky paintpot. I use it every day and I don't know what I'll do when it's gone.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Oct 23, 2008)

VOLCANIC ASH EXFOLIATOR .. thats all i have to say


----------



## Zeastlake (Oct 23, 2008)

Feline Kohl

Spaced Out & Blooming Blush

Cult of Cherry Lg

Petticoat MSF

***(Blooming Blush with Petticoat MSF on top makes the most gorgeous pink cheek EVER)***


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 23, 2008)

My List

l/g
Dazzleglass - all of them, especially Steppin OUt for me
Cult of Cherry

l/s
3N
Port Red
Lollipop Lovin
Kirsch Matten
So Scarlet

eyes
Solar White e/s
Climate Blue e/s
Smoke & Diamonds e/s
Cash Flow p/p
Mutiny p/m

Cheeks
Pleasantry mb
Love Thing mb
Stark Naked bpb
Petticoat MSF


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Pearlglide eyeliners, especially in Rave. It's beautiful! Maybe they should make them just a tad harder, because they were running down my face the other night :-(_

 
I agree.  I have Spare Change and it is really "mushy"??  Quite difficult to work with, actually.


----------



## kobri (Oct 23, 2008)

Dazzleglass, obviously, but could you make them a little cheaper? 

Lips:
Cult of Cherry lg
Jampacked lg
Fast Thrill ls
The colours from the rose lip bag!

Cheeks:
Stark Naked
Blooming
MSFs- I like the idea of the seasonal rotation!

Eyes-
Girl Friendly p/p
Perky p/p
Nice Vice p/p
Smoke and Diamonds
Mink and Sable 
Fem fi
Solar White
Shore Leave
Evening Aura


----------



## trojanchick99 (Oct 23, 2008)

In order of Awesomeness.

1)  Volcanic Ash Exfoliator- Please, please please can this be perm?  It is amazing.
2)  Pink Grapefruit l/g- Love in a tube.
3)  Petticoat MSF- Simply gorgeous.
4)  So Ceylon MSF- Beautiful golden plum.
5) Cash Flow p/p- I wear this amost every day.  Such a pretty gold.


----------



## bartp (Oct 23, 2008)

for me, this year MAC was all about new textures

*FINEST TEXTURE:*
- mineralize sheersheen loos powder ( absolutely the best highlighter with the finest texture)

*CREAMIEST TEXTURE:*
- starflash eyeshadows
*
MOST UNDER-APPRECIATED TEXTURE*
- Matte2 shadows - please make this in all colours. it's superior to pigments. And if you would add some glitter to Matte2, then MAC would have VELVET2 and VELUXE2 powders and I would have to buy all of it.
*
PIGMENTS WITH FINEST TEXTURE*
- the nordstrom exclusive pigments are so high quality

and how about Tendertones, and why not a Mattene version of Tendertones.  ... matteneTones maybe.

MAC can I have my bonus now ?


----------



## MacMe4ever (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm a newbie so my list isn't very long...

*Cheeks:*
Petticoat
So Ceylon
... and these are pro colors that I think should be available in every MAC store..
devil
salsarose

*Lips:*
Jampacked l/g
Bing Mattene

.. and that's it for me... I'm not big on eye makeup.


----------



## Penn (Oct 23, 2008)

Lipstick:
Melrose Mood
Lollipop Loving
Ahoy there
2N 
3N

Lipgloss
Sock Hop, my absolute fave
CoC such a pretty lipgloss

Cheeks
Eversun BPB
True Romantic BPB
ALL of the beauty powder blushes actually, the formula is amazing
Petticoat MSF <3
Nuance mineralized blush
Warm soul mineralized blush

Eyes
Pearlglide liners, although I had to return it because it irritated my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




these are gorgeous!
Perky paintpot...actually all the paint pots from fafi
Bold and Brazen starflash e/s


I am kicking myself for missing out on X-rocks and solar white
I just realized that I went blush crazy this year


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Oct 23, 2008)

Lipglass:
- Rich & Ripe (There isn't a permanent shade anything like it, and it's just good to have!)
- Cherry Blossom (A lovely soft petal-pink.)
- Cult of Cherry (This red gloss is _fierce_!)

Lipstick:
- Fun 'N Sexy (It's a nice bright pink shade.)
- Flash-N-Dash (A unique shade, that switches between coral, red, and pink.)
- High Top (A violet glaze would be fun to have in the permanent collection.)
- Strawbaby (It looks great on so many skintones!) 
- Port Red (Why not?)
- So Scarlet (It's a deep, sensuous red. Enough said.)
- Adore It (A sheer red, good for a wash of colour or people afraid to go with an intense or bright red shade.)

Eye Shadow:
- Femme-Fi (It's a great neutral shade, and looks gorgeous with almost anything.)
- Climate Blue (It's a unique and beautiful shade.)
- Smoke & Diamonds (No further comment.)
- Mink & Sable (A lovely olive green.)
- Sharp (A bright and shimmery lemon-lime colour.)
- Smudged Violet (I wish I could have bought it on its own!)
- Brash (Such an intense, brassy shadow...I love it!)

Blush:
- Blooming (It's my HG shade of blush!)


----------



## contrabassoon (Oct 23, 2008)

Smudged Violet e/s, Femme-Fi e/s, Feline kohl power, Plum Du Bois blush.


----------



## Deirdre (Oct 23, 2008)

Smudged Violet eyeshadow: *if nothing else*

Although I loved Neutral Pink and Solar White e/s as well as Pink Grapefruit l/g.


----------



## peacelover18 (Oct 23, 2008)

Solar White e/s
Smudged Violet e/s
Brash e/s

Comet Blue Dazzleglass
Cult of Cherry l/g
Pink Grapefruit l/g
Starlet Kiss l/g
Totally It! l/g

Electro l/s
Fun 'n' Sexy l/s
High Top l/s
So Scarlet l/s
Strawbaby l/s

Mauvement Pigment
Mutiny Pigment

Pearlglide Eyeliners

Pleasantry Mineralized Blush

Plasma Blu Nail Lacquer


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 23, 2008)

Ah yes, Smudged Violet.  How could I have forgotten to add that to my list.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 23, 2008)

There are a lot of things that I want made permanent for personal reasons, but over all:

Dazzle Glass Collection
Feline Kohl Power Liner


----------



## Zantedge (Oct 23, 2008)

Sock Hop l/g
Viva Glam VI se l/g
Tendertones

Beauty Powder Blushes (esp. True Romantic)

Cash Flow PP
Pearlglide liners

That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## darkishstar (Oct 23, 2008)

*Lipglasses:*
*-Love Rules* from A Mei
*-2N* lipglass from N collection (that doesn't GO BAD!)
*-Sock Hop* from Heatherette
*-Style Minx* from Heatherette
*-Starlet Kiss* from Heatherette (a unique blue pink!)
*-ALL of the Dazzleglass!
-ALL Tendertones!*
*-Culture Clash* from Electroflash (the prettiest baby pink I own!)
*-Sonic Vibe* from Electroflash (a bright pink that is surprisingly wearable!)
*-Cult of Cherry*

*Lipsticks:
-Lollipop Lovin' *from Heatherette (Hands down one of the most original and beautiful colors)
*-Mattenes!* Especially KIRSCH!
*-2N* from N Collection

*Eyeshadows:*
*-Mood Ring* from Heatherette
*-Magnetic Fields* from Neo Sci-Fi
*-Solar White* from Cool Heat (Hands down one of THE best highlighters)
*-Smoke and Diamonds* from Starflash*
-TOP HAT* from Starflash (we need this kind of purple in the perm line, SMOKY purple!)
*-Sharp* from CoC
*-Sweet Chestnut* from CoC (such a unique color, would make for heavenly smoky eyes!)
*-Play-on-Plums MES*

*Other Products:*
*-Rollickin' *Paint Pot from Fafi (There is NOTHING like this color in permanent)
*-Mutiny* pigment from Naughty Nauticals
*-Pleasantry* Mineralize Blush (Please? It's sooo pretty.. and cool toned..)
*-Pearlglide Eye Liners*
-*Alpha Girl *beauty powder from Heatherette! (How could I forget this one?!)

Oh dear, I really look like a Lipglass junkie. xD


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 23, 2008)

*Lipglass:
**ALL Dazzleglass
*ALL Tendertones
*Loves Rules
*Pink Manish
*Cult Of Cherry
*Pink Grapefruit

*Lipstick:
**Lollipop Lovin'
*So Scarlet
*Port Red
*Fun 'N Sexy
*Kiss Manish
*Too Fab (Dresscamp)
*Bing Mattene
*Kirsch Mattene

*Eyes:
**Mood Ring 
*Femme-Fi
*Solar White
*Smoke & Diamonds
*Climate Blue
*Inter-View MES
*Feline Kohl Power (again!!)
*ALL Pearlglide liners

*Face:
**Volcanic Ash
*X-Rocks blush
*Nuance & Merrily
*Stark Naked 
*Petticoat MSF
*So Ceylon MSF

*Multi-Purpose:*
*Crushed Bougainvillea CCB
*Black Ore Solar Bits


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 23, 2008)

petticoat msf
so scarlet ls
jampacked lg
rich and ripe lg
smoke and diamonds es
grand entrance es
feline
the new glittery eyeliners (same on me, im forgetting there name!!)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 24, 2008)

My #1 wish would be that MAC would make the Beauty Powder Blushes permanent. Amazing texture... and Sweetness is the most amazing pink!


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 24, 2008)

Bonus Beat LG
Feline kohl
Magnetic Fields ES
2N lipstick
keep the Matte2's and add a few more
Kirsch mattene


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 24, 2008)

My Superstar list:

Port Red Lipstick - The love of my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So Scarlett Lipstick
Nanogold e/s
Gulf Stream e/s
Sharp e/s
Femme Fi e/s
Cult of Cherry l/g
Sugar Trance l/g
Volvanic Ash Exfoliator
Naughty Nautical nail polish
All of the Mattenes... c'mon already!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 24, 2008)

Pearlglides and Mattenes should become part of the permanent line. For the Pearlglides I'd like to see a dark green with gold pearl added and for the Mattenes I'd love to see some nice pinky nudes brought back along with Kirsch, Bing and some of the older favorite reds. I have Flattering, Poised and 40s Pink from the first time around but I think MAC could do way better than those with lighter pinks and nudes!


Other Lip products:
Tendertones - because even though I personally can't stand them (they make me nauseous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) everyone else loves them
Kiss Manish (because I missed it!!!!!!!!!!)
All 3 shades from the Rose Lips bag - because blue-based pinks rarely look as good as these do on people with yellow undertones
Sock Hop (Heatherette)
Pink Grapefruit l/g - I've bought it every time!
Cherry Blossom (CoC) - selfishly, as it's the only one of these very pale pinks that works on me
2N lipglass (N collection) (that doesn't GO BAD!) - have to agree with darkishstar on this one, especially because both my original and my back-up went bad!

Other Eye products:
We need more Fluidlines! Bobbi Brown seems to add new shades everytime you turn around, how come MAC is ignoring these?
Next to Nothing - one of my favorite highlighters and I hate pulling out whole palettes just to use it
Evening Aura - because there is not another peach nearly as beautiful as this in the perm line
Smudged Violet - gorgeous, they can get rid of Shale for this!

Blush:
Blooming - that is all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: Cremesheens (okay I am ducking here...) I know these are slated to be perm but as far as I'm concerned other than Modesty and Hang Up they can take them away. I find the texture to vary from shade to shade from a straight up lustre (some lustres are creamier than others) to a Satin; none of the 6 I tried struck me as a lustre/amp hybrid.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I would be sorry to see the Amps go and would rather they just added more colors to them!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_*
-TOP HAT* from Starflash (we need this kind of purple in the perm line, SMOKY purple!)_

 
Elaine, I bought Top Hat too and then a few weeks ago I got Graphology which is an even more smokey purple and has much better texture IMO, it came out with Matt2. I don't mind if Top Hat is not perm as long as Graphology stays in the perm line


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Oct 24, 2008)

.... I would also like to see Cash Flow, Rollickin and Nice Vice from Fafi to be perm. These are all so unique and nothing like them in the perm line up.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Oct 24, 2008)

all i have to say is SOLAR WHITE E/S.... I friggin should have bought 5 of these- they are GORGEOUS


----------



## oracle1 (Oct 24, 2008)

2N Lipstick
Smoke & Diamonds e/s
Sea & Sky Duo
Naked Space l/g
volcanic ash exfoliator


----------



## QueenEmB (Oct 24, 2008)

Fun n Sexy - Fafi
Lollipop Lovin - Heatherette
Smoke and Diamonds - Starflash
Antique Green pigment
Blonde's Gold pigment
Cult of Cherry lipglass


----------



## greeneyes81 (Oct 24, 2008)

oh wow.......i love this thread!

Lips:
Lollipop Loving l/s (the green reflects are amazing)
sock hop lipglass (a creamy orange shade -- i can't remember anything like it before!)
cult of cherry lipglass (the only red i've ever liked)
sparks can fly (an amazing neutral)
dazzleglass (love them soooo much but my MA told me they are jacking up the price next year. boo!!!)
tendertones (bought 3 of them this year, they are just fabulous)
utterly frivolous l/s (the only bright pink shade i like -- looks great under totally it l/g or sweetie cakes l/g. who'da thunk i was such a closet hot pink lover??)

cheeks:
spaced out blush (a very different peach shade)
x-rocks blush (love love love love)
petticoat MSF (i had one from the last release, need to get a backup with this release!)

eyes:
rave pearlglide liner (its a tad hard to get to show up dark, but it's so pretty -- my male coworkers even commented on it last time i wore it!)
climate blue (the most unique blue/purple shade -- can't wait for the trio in the Dame Edna collection that has it!)
warming trend e/s (great neutral shade -- looks great with nocturnelle in the crease!)
kohl power liners (feline and orpheus are on an almost daily rotation)


i'm sure there's alot more but my brain no work good today


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 24, 2008)

Im a big fan of :

Sock hop -heatherette
stark naked-RSS
studio mist foundations
dangerzone mes-RSS
Barbie beauty powders-Barbie duh
time and space eyeshadow- neo sci-fi
MY ultimate fav.... featherette lashes-featherette 07
Mellow Moods lipstick
ALL DAZZLEGLASS(especially comet blue)

Bouy-o-bouy lipstick-NN collection


----------



## x3n (Oct 24, 2008)

Soft Ochre p/p, although I think it's permanant..
And the only MAC product I own at the moment, Vintage Gold pigment, <33


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh! i thought of two more e/s shades: Submarine and Pandamonium. Each one is lovely (bright marine blue and smoky grey), and when blended together they create an amazing stormy blue shade.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 24, 2008)

3N Lipstick (perfect nude lipstick)
Starlet Kiss Lipglass
Alpha Girl BP (I wish that they would have a perm line of BP & BP blushes)
Mutiny Pigment
Naughty Nautical NP
Dazzleglass (ALL)
Pink Grapefruit Lipglass
Black Ore Solar Bits (All solar bits for that matter)
Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
Prep & Prime Lip Refinisher (Total HG for me)
All tendertones
Solar White (closest to my beloved Pollen e/s.  I would love it if they brought pollen back)


----------



## nikki (Oct 24, 2008)

Smoke & Diamonds e/s
Shore Leave e/s
Illegal Cargo e/s
Smudged Violet e/s
Dangerzone MES
All of the Dazzleglasses
Lollipop Lovin l/s
Crazee l/s
Warm Soul blush
Petticoat
So Ceylon
Heritage Rouge pigment
Mutiny pigment
Bell Bottom Blue pigment
Antique Green pigment


----------



## vkk013 (Oct 25, 2008)

All the Pearlglide e/l

Cult of Cherry l/g

Volcanic Ash Exfoliator

Fafi Paint pot


----------



## frankenstain (Oct 25, 2008)

Lips:
Melrose Mood LS
Fun N Sexy LS
Dazzleglass, duh. (Ms. Fizz, Comet Blue, Like Venus, Funtabulous and Pleasure Principal esp.)

Eyes:
Nanogold ES
Climate Blue ES (Closest to an Indigo I've seen from MAC.)
Sharp (to replace Bitter) ES
V.I.P. or Playful ES
keep Post Haste instead of Passionate!
Smoke & Diamonds ES

Phosphor NL
Light Flush MSF


----------



## TDoll (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brianjenny17* 

 
_VOLCANIC ASH EXFOLIATOR .. thats all i have to say
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Gah...that stuff must be good! When it came out and everyone was buying like 5 backups...I knew it must be good stuff. Which made me NOT buy any of it because I knew I'd like it too and have to worry about it running out!  You think they would make it permanent though...


----------



## abbey_08 (Oct 26, 2008)

blondes gold pigment - so gorgeous always wearing this!!! 
volcanic ash exfoilator
fashion frenzy blush - looooove this such a pretty pink
crushed b ccb- great as a base for fashion frenzy (used v sheerly)
shine manish - quite unique and vibrant
dazzleglasses (even though they are coming back)
mutiny pigment 
cult of cherry l/g - (even if my friends all say its too bright to wear i dont care!! lol)


----------



## genica (Oct 26, 2008)

eyes:
smoke & diamonds e/s from starflash
all the fafi paint pots

lips:
lollipop lovin l/s from heatherette
sugar trance l/g from fafi
liqueur and rich & ripe l/g from cult of cherry

face:
alpha girl BP from heatherette
blooming blush from cult of cherry


----------



## Sanayhs (Oct 26, 2008)

I would add the following to the permanent line: 

Perky paint pot
Hipness blush
All beauty powder blushes
Lollipop Lovin' lipstick
Mood Ring eyeshadow
Solar White eyeshadow
Port Red lipstick
Pink Grapefruit lipglass
Evening Aura eyeshadow
Dazzleglasses
Smoke & Diamonds eyeshadow
Mink & Sable eyeshadow
Cult of cherry lipglass
Rich & Ripe lipglass
Jampacked lipglass
So Scarlet lipstick
Mattenes
Blooming blush
Plum du Bois blush
Sharp eyeshadow
Smudged Violet eyeshadow
Crushed Bougainvillea CCB 
Pearlglide liners
Kohl power liners


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 26, 2008)

Tendertones


----------



## Glimmergem (Oct 26, 2008)

Smoke & Diamonds for sure!!

And Pink Grapefruit l/g


----------



## panda0410 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hmm a few things ~

Lightly Ripe 
So Scarlett
Port Red - I have to agree we DEF NEED a frosty red!!!
Strawbaby - its the ONLY tame red MAC has really made for the girls who love red but are afraid of them ~ and some idiot decided to make it LE??? pffft.....

Solar White
Smoke And Diamonds - for the love of god this NEEDS to be perm....

VAE

Bankroll pearlglide liner.... its green, I am biased, what else can I say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Circa Plum
Mauvement
Lark About - and get rid of Frozen White
Heritage Rouge - yes I know its now listed a pro... MAC has made mistakes by Dcd pigments before... ahem.....Maroon comes to mind, lucky this one is actually better


----------



## Jessica0984 (Oct 26, 2008)

I think Squeeze It Lipglass from Fafi should be made perm..There isn't a really wearable plum in the perm line. I love the pearlglide eyeliners. Nanogold eyeshadow from the N collection.


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 27, 2008)

i wasnt really into the MAC scene much this year (gasp!) lately im just feeling that i have enough MAC to last me a lifetime and my collection is complete .. heck, i have tons of stuff that are still brand new! anyways, these were my favorites from '08:

- Soft Ochre Paintpot *THE STAR OF 08!!* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




- Solar White e/s
- Lollipop Loving l/s
- Pink Grapefruit l/g
- Alpha Girl b/p
- Volcanic Ash Exfoliator


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 27, 2008)

But wait... aren't the Overrich piggies perm, at Pro stores only?  Still, I believe they are perm.

ITA with VAE, pink grapefruit l/g, Pearlglide liners, So Scarlet l/s and CoC l/g.


----------



## lethaldesign (Oct 27, 2008)

*LIPS:*
Tendertones!! (particularly Pucker & Hot n Saucy)
Righ & Ripe l/g (love the opacity of this one & would be great addition to the perm line)
Pink Grapefruit l/g (stunning color & like MAC_Whore said, how many times is MAC going to repro it without making it perm?!?!)
Glamour OD d/g (yay for a perm return of dazzleglasses come 2009!)
Style Minx l/g (hottttness in a tube!)
Mattenes!! (particularly 40s Pink & Rapturous, but I looove the formula of Mattenes)
By Degrees s/s (basic color, but looks great on everyone!)
Port Red l/s (definitely a great RED addition to the perm line)

*EYES:*
Time & Space e/s
Glamour Check! e/s (perfect crease color that blends effortlessly! this one could replace one of the perm dupes that isn't as easy to work with...)
Gulf Stream e/s (beautiful shade that is unique to the perm line)
Neutral Pink e/s (beautiful "neutral pink" color that would definitely compliment the perm line)
Pearlglide liners!!! (so much better than any of the perm pencil liners)

*CHEEKS:*
Beauty Powder Blushes (this formula is stunning all around!)
X Rocks blush (I missed this one & I wish I hadn't)
Smooth Harmony b/p (a great matte bronzer)

*MULTI-PURPOSE:*
Gold Mode p/g (a stunning gold pigment without any yellow tinge to it, very versatile)
Gilded Green p/g (excellent addition to the perm line)


----------



## entyce08 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Lips:*

All of the dazzalgasses (cheper would ne nice!)
Mattenes, at least Kirsch
Pink Grapfruit l/g

*Eyes:*

Feline, Mystery, & Raven Kohl powers, especially Feline!!
Starflash as a permanant e/s formula, but at least Smoke & Diamonds
Smudged Violet(CoC Shadowy Lady quad)
Replace Bitter with Sharp in the perm line (CoC Tempting quad)

*Cheeks:*

X-Rocks blush
a seasonal rotation of mineralized blushes


----------



## nunu (Oct 27, 2008)

*LG:*

Sock Hop
Pink Grapefruit
Ensign
Sugar Trance
Cult of Cherry
Rich and Ripe

*LS:*

Fun N Sexy 
Strawbaby
1N, 2N and 3N
Twig Twig
Lightly Ripe
Party Mate

*Blush:*

Merrily Minerlize Powder Blush
All of the Beauty Powder Blushes (especially Joyous and Serenely)
Fashion Frenzy
X-Rocks

*NL:*

Illegal Purple
Silverstruck

*Multi Purpose:*

Bell Bottom Blue Pigments
Lark About Pigment

*Eyes:*

A little folie es
Magnetic Fields es
Time and Space es
Bold and Brazen es
Glamour Check! es
Go es
Smoke and Diamonds es
Solar White es
Illegal Cargo es
Top Hat es
Ochre Style es
Climate Blue es
Howzat es
Talent Pool es

Black Ore Solar Bits
Feline Kohl Power
Pearglide Liners


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Gah...that stuff must be good! When it came out and everyone was buying like 5 backups...I knew it must be good stuff. Which made me NOT buy any of it because I knew I'd like it too and have to worry about it running out!  You think they would make it permanent though..._

 
I think it worked well, but to be honest, the smell turns me off to it.  I was able to ignore it at first, but now it just bugs the crap outta me.  It's not a particularly bad smell, it's just not great.


----------



## greeneyes81 (Oct 27, 2008)

oh yeah and Rich & Ripe lipglass


----------



## nadiya (Oct 28, 2008)

While I love all these I have put my faves in bold, lol.

Lipstick
2N 
*3N* 
4N 
Pleasureseeker 
Pure Rose 

Eyes
*All the N Collection e/s
Clue e/s
Mood Ring e/s
Girl Friendly pp
Feline kohlpower liner*

Cheeks
Hipness blush
*Merrily mineralize powder blush*
Pleasantry mineralize powder blus
Joyous beauty powder blush

Multi-purpose
*Lark About pigment*
Mutiny pigment
Blondes Gold pigment


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 28, 2008)

Now I feel like I reaaaally missed out on Volcanic Ash Exfoliator!!!  Hopefully it'll come back soon


----------



## zeroxstar (Oct 28, 2008)

2N & 3N lipstick
Warmed MSF
Solar White, Climate Blue, Magnetic Fields, Smoke & Diamonds, Bold & Brazen
Shy Beauty & Shy Angel BPB
Your Ladyship pigment (was this '08?) -either way, bring it back!
Bonus Beat l/g
Lola Divine nailpolish from heatherette!


----------



## igswonderworld (Oct 28, 2008)

Blushes/Highlighters:
True Romantic BPB
Stark Naked BPB
Merrily MB
Dress Camp Pink BP
I agree with everyone else, bring back BPBs.. They are superb!

Eyeshadows/Pigments:
*Smoke & Diamonds* e/s - come on MAC you can do it!
*Smudged Violet* e/s - I think this needs to be in the perm line!!
Time & Space e/s
Evening Aura e/s
Daisychain e/s
Ochre Style e/s
Mutiny p/m
Bell Bottom Blue p/m
Gilded Green p/m
Blonde's Gold p/m
Sharp e/s - I'm soooo curious about this, and I wasn't going to buy a whole quad just for it..
All of Dress Camp eyeshadows Sunny Girl, Golden Gold, Trend - not that they have to be perm, they could be LE again but I need them in pans! I can't work a palette, MAC please make real shadows of each shadow you have put in LE palettes!!!!!!!!

Lipsticks/Lipglasses/Dazzleglasses:
So Scarlet l/s
Cult of Cherry l/g
Creme Cerise l/s
Kiss Manish l/s - why oh why are you sold out??
Shine Manish l/g
She Gold l/g
5N l/s
Naked to the Core l/s
Miss Dynamite d/g
Not So Shy see thru l/c
Dangerously Hot l/s - LOVE is Dangerously Hot after years of looking for Marrakesh l/s in vain

last but not least: PEARLGLIDES!!! I'm backing those babies up like no tomorrow!!!

I can't think anymore I should go home and think again after staring at my collection..

oh and I want MAC to bring back every LE item!!!!!!! I want it to slow down on new releases and bring back old stuff, exclusive to pro stores if need be, one year at a time - soo this year MAC can re-release all the collections from 1990s, and then next year the 2000-2002 collections, and the one after that, the 2003 collections so on and so forth.. Or if that is impossible, maybe an anniversary collection including every eyeshadow ever produced in round palettes - I don't know whether I can afford that but HELL YEAH!!!!! Can we campaign for that?


----------



## deven.marie (Oct 28, 2008)

x-rocks blush
lollipop loving l/s
sock hop l/g
true romantic bpb
pharoah pp


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 28, 2008)

lollipop lovin l/s
feline kohl power
smoke & diamonds e/s
smudged violet e/s

thats about it i think?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok I hyperventilate right now. The Pearlglide Liner in Rave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is now my must use product for my purple looks. 
It is sold out everywhere and I start to panic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please MAC, bring those Pearlglide Liners back very very soon. 
How about next month? March 2009 would be fine, too ok? Later? Not acceptable!


----------



## xxAngelxx (Oct 28, 2008)

The things I use pretty much daily!

Petticoat & Warmed MSF
Blooming cheek color
Pastel Emotion & Pink Manish l/g
Solar White e/s
Museum Bronze pigment


----------



## tigerli17 (Oct 28, 2008)

Solar White E/S and Lollipop Lovin L/S - dammit MAC that's all I ask!  The Pearlglides would be nice too...


----------



## Chrystia (Oct 29, 2008)

My list of 2008 releases that should be added permanantly:

from N Collection:
Nanogold eyeshadow 
Neutral Pink eyeshadow
Light Flush MSF - the perfect blushing bride look! I used it all summer on clients and it looked great!

FAFI:
Strawbaby lipstick-looks good on virtually everyone and unique to anything else
Sugar Trance l/g- another staple for virtually anyone
Layin Low paint  pot- a much better colour than painterly
Nice Vice paint pot- no purple paint pots otherwise
Perky- a beautiful finish base for any look

Beauty Powder Blushes 
all of them! the finish is so pretty

Dazzleglass
-all of them. which I'm confident they will. I'm guessing gelees will disappear and Dazzleglass will become permanent. (this is all in my head, I have no basis for this statement whatsoever)

Neo Sci Fi/Future Earth/Solar Field
PInk Grapefruit l/g 
Soft and Slow 
Magnetic Fields
Femme Fi 
Evening Aura
Black Ore
Volcanic Exfoliator
Tendertones

Cool Heat:
Solar white e/s
Gentle Simmer slimshine
Tropic Glow slimshine
By Degrees slimshine

Electroflash
Love Connection

Starflash:
Kohl power pencils: again
Smoke and Diamonds
Top Hat
Go
Dreammaker

Overrich
Blonde's Gold
Museum bronze

Cult of Cherry
Lightly Ripe l/s
Mattenes

Suite Array;
Pearl Glide Liners

REd She Said
Enough Said Blush


----------

